# An excerpt of my current work - Subcontracting for Success



## Pluralized (May 21, 2013)

I've begun work on my non-fiction effort, Subcontracting for Success (not sold on the title yet, but had to call it something for now), and have noticed my tone beginning to drift toward the colloquial and away from the more formal, professional tone which I started out with. My major hurdle at this point, having written 15k words in the last week, is how I can minimize the amount of re-writing necessary on revision. I am just roughing it out, and expect to do some heavy editing, but I am starting to wonder about tone. What's your opinion on using the 'I' pronoun to illustrate points? For a how-to book for the commercial construction industry, I want to offer a resource for subcontractors just starting out or looking to learn more about succeeding in the marketplace emerging from the economic downturn. Would I be better off avoiding that 'I' thing and presenting the subject matter more like a textbook? I'm shooting for something more informal than that, but I want it to be taken seriously. Any opinions are much appreciated.


An excerpt of the chapter on negotiating payment terms:

The reason, at least the primary reason, that you get out of bed every day, strap on your bulletproof vest, and venture into the world of subcontracting is to make money. Whether to just pay the bills, expand your empire, or to repay your debts, you are going to spend a lot of your time thinking and talking about payment. Fundamental to the success of any enterprise, payment can be one of the most contentious and unpleasant topics of conversation with your customers. I recommend you start talking about payment early in the process, before you sign the subcontract. There is a school of thought in our society that the status quo is not only acceptable, but is inflexible and unchanging. With proactive communication, a bit of ingenuity, and dogged determination, you can prove to the industry you’re a subcontractor who’s serious about collecting your money when services have been performed. Here, like in so many things, it is all relative to how much leverage you enjoy; don’t expect to be too demanding if you’ve let too much time slip by, or if you’ve unwittingly signed the subcontract without first reviewing payment terms and conditions. 


If you have negotiated well, your goal should be to allow the project to finance its own work, and the resultant cash flow should help your business thrive, not bog it down. There are things you can do in order to facilitate the maximum amount of forward-billing possible, and depending upon the project schedule, you may end up complete with the work before you collect your first check. These are the things you should consider when entering into any subcontract. First, how are you prepared to pay for overhead, submittal preparation, material procurement, and in-house direct labor. Accordingly, as the schedule progresses, how are you prepared to tackle the burden of the required insurance once you’ve mobilized on site, along with the costs of equipment and field personnel — be thinking heavily about these things prior to signing the contract. Armed with strategy, a bit of cunning, and a thick skin, you can negotiate at least a decent position with respect to project billing that can benefit not only the project at hand, but other concurrent work as well.


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2013)

I'd try to loose the "I' wherever possible. I'd use it in anectdotal examples of personal experience, but you are  writing a book of recommendations and expert advice. Go with it. "Discussions about payment should begin early..."


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 26, 2013)

There are a number of semi cliche phrases in there that seem to belong to the world of text books rather than the world of building subcontractors, for example, 'Fundamental to the success of any enterprise', 'With proactive communication', 'facilitate the maximum amount of forward-billing possible'. I would suggest more everyday phrases such as 'A basic winning strategy', 'Putting yourself forward', or 'Helping to get in as much money as possible in advance' might make it more accessable. I had a friend in college whose father was a bricklayer, he said when he was having trouble with a textbook he would imagine he was explaining it to his father. 'He is bright enough, but he did not have an education so he doesn't know the words, I put it all into words he knows, it takes a lot more words but you can explain anything in simple words.' It's true, these phrases are a sort of shorthand, but they are not essential and they make it a bit inaccessable to some.


----------



## Pluralized (May 26, 2013)

Olly Buckle said:


> There are a number of semi cliche phrases in there that seem to belong to the world of text books rather than the world of building subcontractors, for example, 'Fundamental to the success of any enterprise', 'With proactive communication', 'facilitate the maximum amount of forward-billing possible'. I would suggest more everyday phrases such as 'A basic winning strategy', 'Putting yourself forward', or 'Helping to get in as much money as possible in advance' might make it more accessable. I had a friend in college whose father was a bricklayer, he said when he was having trouble with a textbook he would imagine he was explaining it to his father. 'He is bright enough, but he did not have an education so he doesn't know the words, I put it all into words he knows, it takes a lot more words but you can explain anything in simple words.' It's true, these phrases are a sort of shorthand, but they are not essential and they make it a bit inaccessable to some.



That's a great point Olly, thank you. I tend toward the unnecessarily verbose, when simple and concise would work better. I had considered writing it 'toward' the tradesman more than toward the construction management grad, but I didn't think I could pull it off and have anyone take it seriously if it wasn't a bit more rigid. Therein lies the challenge, I suppose. Thanks again, and I will keep your advice in mind.


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 26, 2013)

If it were me I would simply write it for the sense first, then edit it afterwards. I find it is easier to get the precise meaning when I am in my linguistic comfort zone.


----------



## Pluralized (May 26, 2013)

Thanks Olly, I'll dial it back a notch. My problem is that through years of almost exclusively work-related writing, I have formed a clunky, too-formal voice. It is my linguistic comfort zone. How do you recommend I start to ease that back a bit?

Here's another chunk of what I'm working on now; would love your thoughts:

The first thing a project manager must do when assigned a new project, is to initiate communication with the customer’s project management staff, thereby establishing a new direction for information to flow from the project source. The sooner you can involve project managers after award, the sooner the construction issues that need to be resolved can start to be addressed. Hopefully, the estimator has done a thorough job in identifying potential issues, laying the groundwork for a solid scope of work, and has involved your project manager for a preliminary consultation. To this point, it is likely that the sales staff have been receiving e-mail, phone call, faxes, etc., related to the project and it is possible that the communication flow is still estimator to estimator, but once the customer's project manager steps in and takes over, this must change. Don’t expect every customer to immediately remove the estimator’s contact information, but with a bit of persistence you can take full ownership of the project. A serious, forceful introduction letter will establish your contact information, tell the customer’s project management staff that you’re taking the reins, and set up a reliable avenue for the flow of project-related documents and information. When the project is awarded, waste no time in reaching out and introducing yourself. 


The introduction need not be terribly formal, but should be professional and direct, which will illustrate the seriousness with which you take the project. This is the time to address outstanding alternates or bulletins that have not been resolved, make sure you understand the bonding, tax requirements, inquire about the issuance of a subcontract if you haven’t received one, and to reach out on any big scope items you’ve noticed in your preliminary review of the project. Follow up the introductory letter with a phone call. This introduction needs to be neat and concise, professional, and if you don’t receive a response in one week, send it again. Play dumb on the second one  - “Perhaps this message went to your spam folder,” or some such. On the second week without a reply, follow up with another phone call. Depending upon the project schedule, you may not have any time to waste. Your customer should be as committed to turning information around as they are demanding of your performance, and you should never hesitate to hold them accountable. Be tactful, be direct, and always keep the current issues current.


A sample introductory letter which might be sent immediately upon receiving the notice to proceed on a large commercial project:


Dear Mr. Horton Meriwether, 


We have received your Notice to Proceed on the Underwater Hospital Expansion at Coral Reef, and we are delighted to be in a position to work with Snodgrass Construction on another prestigious project. Our companies have enjoyed a lasting and strong relationship, one based on mutual integrity. We look forward to serving you, and I personally will be at your disposal as project manager for this exciting project. 


There are several project-specific questions that I would like to get cleared up. If I can get prompt answers to these last few issues, I can begin the submittal preparation process right away. Please consider these and get back to me as soon as possible:




Add Alternate #1 - switching all granite to limestone per A7.1 and 4/A9.8 — This affects our drawings, submittals, as well as our preliminary quarry order from Africa. Please keep in mind, this lead time of 24 weeks will drive our ability to keep on schedule. Your attention to this alternate right away would be much appreciated.
If the material above is to be limestone, we will need to discuss the 15% deposit on materials in our proposal. The payment terms for the specialty material will require us to pay in advance.
We are looking for specification section 09444, as it has been referenced as a related section in the architectural drawings. Can you provide this to us, or ask the architect what the intent of this reference is?
Please send the latest copy of your construction schedule so we can allocate the proper resources and set the project on a path for success.


We look very much forward to working with you, and please feel free to contact me at any time. We anticipate another successful project, and thank you for the opportunity.


Respectfully,
Ewe No Heu
HHH Contracting, Inc.
(010)-444-2929


Notice a couple of things:


1. I have asked Mr. Meriwether for action on certain things. Your instinct early on will be to avoid bothering the busy staff in the job trailer, but believe me, they will appreciate your proactive approach, especially when crunch time arrives and your scope is right on target. Get in there and make them work. After all, you have money to make, but be tactful and respectful. 


2. Showing that I have reviewed the job, know the scope well, and have specific references to the drawings will solidify my standing with this customer and set the tone for how I expect to be treated. If I don’t send an introductory letter, and just wait for the customer to contact me, I am likely to be blindsided by their demands. I don’t wish to be in a position where the customer must initiate contact, as they will probably call the estimator, and I will then have to sort out confusion. Also, if my tone is sloppy, disrespectfully vague, and unprofessional, my standing with the customer is immediately in question. They deal with all kinds of people, and certainly unprofessional subcontractors abound, but this is about how to gain the absolute highest level of professionalism in your dealings with customers.


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 26, 2013)

I have had a go at re-writing your first paragraph, as you can see I have broken it up, information is always easier to absorb in small chunks, I have taken out phrases like 'initiate communication with', think 'start talking to', of course this is a quick once over, it could probably be better. The other thing I have tried to do is introduce the odd familiar 'normal' phrase, like 'From the horse's mouth'.

When I came to read through carefully for the sense there was a lot of tautology there, you say the same thing twice in different words, it is still there to a degree in my first and last paragraphs, sometimes it is useful if you want to hammer a point home.

When he gets a new project a project manager needs to start talking to his counterparts on the customer’s side straight away, that way there is a flow of information directly from the horse’s mouth from the word go. The sooner this happens the sooner you will become aware of any problems and be able to start dealing with them.

With luck the estimator has done a good job. If so he will have identified problem areas, and been in discussion with your project manager for preliminary consultations. That will mean you will be able to get on with things in a business like way straight away. Up to then communication will probably have been between sales staff, estimator to estimator, but once the project manager takes over he should take over fully.

Of course the customer will probably keep the contact details of the person he is familiar with and will probably try to go through them if there are any issues, but the project manager needs to put his foot down and make it clear that he is now the one in charge on your side of the fence. He should start this process with the introductory letter which should make it clear who to contact, where and how to contact them and that they are now in charge.

Waste no time in doing this, and make it clear that it is important that documents and information are directed to the correct person in all instances right from the very start.

You say, 





> This introduction needs to be neat and concise, professional,


Then you start it with two sentences of almost pure waffle, try;



We have received your Notice to Proceed on the Underwater Hospital Expansion at Coral Reef, and I am personally at your disposal as project manager for this exciting project. 

That is the two pieces of information you need to get across un-obscured by any distractions.

Then you don't need to say you questions are 'project specific', and I would stick to asking him to be prompt once at the beginning and once at the end, say things too often and people stop hearing them.





> We look very much forward to working with you, and please feel free to contact me at any time. We anticipate another successful project, and thank you for the opportunity.


This is almost a repetition of your first sentence, okay, repeat the important stuff 'please feel free to contact me at any time.' but there is no need for ther rest of it.

I may be completely on the wrong track, I have only worked in the small scale construction industry, but it was how it struck me, I do hope it is helpful.


----------



## Pluralized (May 26, 2013)

Olly, that's exactly the kind of help I was hoping for. I'll continue to tinker with what I have written and incorporate the advice you've given me. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## dantefrizzoli (May 28, 2013)

Wow, you guys are really proactive about helping people with their work. It's nice to see that people actually give the time of day! I am glad I joined the forum!


----------



## Pluralized (May 28, 2013)

I am too, Dantefrizzoli. Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Kevin (May 28, 2013)

I'm agreeing with Olly. They're contractors; not scholars. Where possible, simplify the language, ie. use the more common forms. Not dumbing it down, but making it more straightforeward or accessable; easier to identify with. 

by the way, I'm reading and I'm not finding mistakes.


----------



## Pluralized (May 28, 2013)

Thanks Kevin - appreciate your time, my friend.


----------



## dantefrizzoli (May 28, 2013)

Pluralized said:


> I am too, Dantefrizzoli. Hope you enjoy it here.



Thanks!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 3, 2013)

dantefrizzoli said:


> Wow, you guys are really proactive about helping people with their work. It's nice to see that people actually give the time of day! I am glad I joined the forum!


 Made my day, dantefrizzoli, thank you.


----------



## SteelPalm (Jun 3, 2013)

I would make the language more direct and concise.  And cut down on what feel like either cliches (I agree with Olly above) or padding.   

"The reason, at least the primary reason, that you get out of bed every day, strap on your bulletproof vest, and venture into the world of subcontracting is to make money."

could be written much better as simply

"The primary reason you work as a subcontractor is to make money".  

There is no information contained in your sentence that isn't contained within the revision, but it's far more direct.  Moving on, I would delete the entire second sentence;

"Whether to just pay the bills, expand your empire, or to repay your debts, you are going to spend a lot of your time thinking and talking about payment."

Why does this need to be included in your book?  People are well aware of the uses of money!  For the third sentence, I would change

"Fundamental to the success of any enterprise, payment can be one of the most contentious and unpleasant topics of conversation with your customers."

to "Unfortunately, payment is one of the most contentious, unpleasant topics when dealing with customers."  Again, it's shorter and more direct.  I could go on, (I have actually done editing for a technical book that is being published this month) but hopefully this gets the main ideas across.


----------



## Pluralized (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi SteelPalm - thank you! I greatly appreciate your comments, and what you've presented makes perfect sense.


----------

